# Planagram of tank



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

Gang@Ukaps

Thoughts please.

The stream will be different colour gravel (tan colour) and starts underneath the bogwood and getting wider as it reaches the front of the tanks.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Mar 2009)

i must say, it does look like it will be very symetrical.


----------



## StevenA (28 Mar 2009)

Might look better if you use the rule of thirds, and have the stream/path slightly more to the right or the left, just my opinion   Or even have it going from the back left to the front right   , but not right into the corners.


----------



## Superman (28 Mar 2009)

Rather symetrical for me.
I would take the "steam" from a third on the right, make it sweep across to the left front where the carpet is. You could still have some plants there but maybe in between small rocks? Then it's like what's at the end of a stream.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

Mk2 attached 

The bogwood is fairly substanial and should be the center piece + the clown loach lives under it.





Regards
paul


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> the clown loach lives under it.


CLown loaches and planted tanks don't go very well together i had some in mine before, and they should be kept in groups also and not alone


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2009)

CLown loaches and planted tanks don't go very well together i had some in mine before, and they should be kept in groups also and not alone [/quote]


I will rephrase my comment regard the clown loach - the big loach lives under the bogwood about 4" in length, the little loach only goes under the bogwood when the big loach is out on patrol and I mean on patrol, as for the little one he is always swimming around.

Paul


----------



## StevenA (29 Mar 2009)

The mk2 plan looks much better


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Mar 2009)

Thx for the replies - path in will post pics when the dust has settled.

Paul.


----------



## beeky (31 Mar 2009)

If you can hide the end of the stream at the back of the tank it will be more interesting. Being able to see a path/stream front to back clearly tends to shorten the depth of the tank (front to back).


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Apr 2009)

Gang@Ukaps

Path in place - the only trouble i had was that the clown loach who lives under the bogwood decided he wanted more room and started to remove the existing gravel and deposit it on top of the path - looks like I am going to get a wet arm tomorrow.






Regards

paul


----------

